# Raw Meat Sausages



## apocalypse910 (May 18, 2013)

I love hare-today foods but portioning/wrapping is a huge pain. I've also had a ton of issues with freezer burn. Wrapping each portion in freezer paper helps, however it leaks, and can't be thawed easily if I forget to put in in the fridge the day before. It also takes forever to wrap everything and I'm looking for an easier way.

I was actually thinking that I might get a sausage stuffer and start making raw "sausages" for loki. Has anyone tried it. Would the raw casings be an issue (either natural or collagen)? I'm going to be making another huge order and am really wondering if this could work.

Thanks!


----------



## Logie_Bear (May 18, 2013)

I had trouble with freezer burn on my hare-today ground rabbit. Oddly enough, that was the only meat I had trouble with. I usually soak my pre-portioned baggie in warm water when I wake up my gu to bask each day. It's usually warmed and ready for her to eat in an hour or 2. As far as sausages, the natural casings would be animal intestine, right? I cant imagine there'd be any digestive issues on the tegu's part with a bit of intestine. I don't know much about sausage-making tho. Sounds messy!


----------



## apocalypse910 (May 18, 2013)

I had really bad freezer burn when I used bags, haven't had many problems since I switched to freezer paper. It is more of a pain for packaging and it consists of normal paper on the outside so I can't soak it - very annoying.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 12, 2013)

Finally did it. He loves them so far. The only thing I am worried about is that they may have brined the casings. I've heard salt is bad for tegus but I don't know how much of a worry that is. I've only made a few pounds of sausage so far, and I'm going to soak the casings for a few hours before doing the rest. Loki is a absolutely going mental for the sausages so far.

Yesterday I made Turkey & Grasshopper sausage. He had some Mutton and pheasant earlier in the week.


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 12, 2013)

wow those look great and a clever idea. Those look good enough to sell! lol Im a butcher and in my store we make fresh sausage with natural casing and yes they are brined. I dont know how unhealthy they would be if fed in moderation? Turkey and Grasshopper....yum


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 14, 2013)

I know I feed raw to my dogs and salt is a no no i would be concerned it would be the same for reptiles.


----------



## viejo (Jun 14, 2013)

My guess would be that the amount of salt involved would be minimal but running the casings through a freshwater bath might be a possibility. Also, edible collagen casings might be a better approach. I intend to give this a try shortly.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Jun 14, 2013)

Carnicero said:


> wow those look great and a clever idea. Those look good enough to sell! lol Im a butcher and in my store we make fresh sausage with natural casing and yes they are brined. I dont know how unhealthy they would be if fed in moderation? Turkey and Grasshopper....yum


 
Thank you! I really appreciate the information.

I took the rest of the casings and rinsed them thoroughly then soaked them overnight in a large pot of water. That should drastically reduce the amount of salt. I'm thinking the sausages I already made are going to be fine... I'm just going to be sure to rinse them before giving them to him and will make sure I'm alternating with other foods. I think that a chronically high amount of salt in their diet is dangerous, but the occasional meal isn't going to do any harm.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 16, 2013)

Good idea as long as whole prey and variety is added i am sure it is fine.


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow! What a great idea! I'm curious, how does the cost of this compare to buying/feeding whole rats?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 19, 2013)

_Love it  definitely makes meaty meal time much easier and less messy._


----------



## got10 (Jun 22, 2013)

Before I left my job at the meat dept at KK I used to use the meat from the lugs (Carnicero knows what im talking about) a make my own sausages from what we had there . And also from whatever meat didnt sell before it was out dated turkey and chicken mostly with plenty of greens thrown in there to balance it out


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 24, 2013)

got10 said:


> Before I left my job at the meat dept at KK I used to use the meat from the lugs (Carnicero knows what im talking about) a make my own sausages from what we had there . And also from whatever meat didnt sell before it was out dated turkey and chicken mostly with plenty of greens thrown in there to balance it out



Oh yeah Kimbo is getting some good meals from our veal trimmings lug! Lol


----------

